# Wii U Backup Loader Released! (WUDUSB)



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

After an excruciatingly long wait, I present you with the greatest piece if Wii U scene news yet! The original team behind Uloader for the Wii, has released WUDUSB for the Wii U!

Full announcement can be found here: www.ul7.com


----------



## Marionumber1 (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10 would recommend


----------



## endoverend (Apr 1, 2015)

I pissed my pants a little


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Apr 1, 2015)

Was a bit too obvious. Maybe next year mate.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

There we go for a shitty 24h...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice one XD

Although... *checks region flag* *Confirms you are in fact in the US* You still have at least 3 hours and 20 minutes to go until you can partake of the April Fool-ery, buddy


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nice one XD
> 
> Although... *checks region flag* *Confirms you are in fact in the US* You still have at least 3 hours and 20 minutes to go until you can partake of the April Fool-ery, buddy


 
Timezones, to piss off everyone in the world.


----------



## radian23 (Apr 1, 2015)

I was so excited and then


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

radian23 said:


> I was so excited and then


 
You've been Rick Rolled


----------



## Ray Lewis (Apr 1, 2015)

Totally dumb thread.  Please lock and/or delete.


----------



## crwys (Apr 1, 2015)

It's not even April fool's day here yet. This was a shitty prank anyways


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 1, 2015)

Yay and in other news I just found a Bootrom exploit for 3DS! Video coming soon™.


----------



## SnAQ (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't find the download link, pl34s3 h3lp m3...


----------



## Le Citron Vert (Apr 1, 2015)

Wait, why is everyone speaking of April's Fool Day?It's working fine for me.
(Otherwise the joke worked in France.Take that timezones.)


----------



## [Alt][F4] (Apr 1, 2015)

Ban for life.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 1, 2015)

I believe you need to attach this to your back







happy appril fish day


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 1, 2015)

Would have been funnier if you announced you were thinking about making a region free chip for wii u... Oh wait....


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw this coming



Spoiler



still 10/10, would click again


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 1, 2015)

Can u load the new Zelda on it ?


----------



## pokeparadox (Apr 1, 2015)

Working well here. Love the game selector which downloads games directly from Nintendo. For physical games it auto magically hires a teleporting ninja to acquire the games for you in a flash. Even comes with Nintendos seal of quality! *nods*


----------



## KungFuzion (Apr 1, 2015)

How could I of guessed lol


----------



## jammybudga777 (Apr 1, 2015)

[Alt][F4] said:


> Ban for life.


 
kinda agree right know....... lol . can anyone tell me where to link takes you too? just curiouse to see the end of the bullshit


----------



## jammybudga777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Can u load the new Zelda on it ?


 
yea im playing zelda wii u right know. and mario party 16 also cant forget luigi's mansion 5!! 



KiiWii said:


> Would have been funnier if you announced you were thinking about making a region free chip for wii u... Oh wait....


 
yay region free. i think it was announced we could play region free once smp support was adding in vwii triinux...............


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 1, 2015)

My virusscanner immediately warned me about suspicious behavior when clicking the link. So it must be legit!


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> My virusscanner immediately warned me about suspicious behavior when clicking the link. So it must be legit!


Its a rick roll that you cant close out of without using the task manager (windows) or killing the process from terminal (linux). April fools everyone! Its all in good fun.

Fyi most (if not all) antivirus that use heuristics will misflag that as a virus do to the nature if how it works (unable to close etc).

So many people have been begging for a backup loader so i couldnt resist XD


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 1, 2015)

Let's see if we have a real usb loader tomorrow then


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Let's see if we have a real usb loader tomorrow then


Dont hold your breathe lol


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 1, 2015)

For a second I believed in this..


----------



## wolf-snake (Apr 1, 2015)

jammybudga777 said:


> yea im playing zelda wii u right know. and mario party 16 also cant forget luigi's mansion 5!!
> 
> 
> 
> yay region free. i think it was announced we could play region free once smp support was adding in vwii triinux...............


 
Really? aw man  i was just able to run Halo 5


----------



## Marionumber1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Today I just turned on my Wii U and it printed all the private keys. How weird.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2015)

god i hate this day


----------



## air2004 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a proof of concept for the loader.
*http://tinyurl.com/pqzh6dd*


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

Marionumber1 said:


> Today I just turned on my Wii U and it printed all the private keys. How weird.


You had your dot matrix hooked up to the rs232 c port on your 14.4k usb modem to get them to print out on windows 8 right?

Imma try it on my non-existent macbook later that runs ms-dos on thursdays...


----------



## thekarter104 (Apr 1, 2015)

When I turned on my Wii U, I could dual boot to the Wii U Menu and Windows 10.
The Wii U Menu had GTA V installed and GTA San Andreas as a Virtual Console.

I have to do the survey for GTA V on Club Nintendo to get GTA III and Vice City as a Virtual Console.

The Homebrew Launcher had a full 60 FPS working 3DS emulator so that's cool!


----------



## csgolawliet (Apr 1, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH YOU DICK

in spain we dont celebrate the "fools day" on the 1st of april so i didnt expect it T.T


----------



## EclipseSin (Apr 1, 2015)

Soon™ is going to be rich this year. Happy Fool Day.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 1, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> After an excruciatingly long wait, I present you with the greatest piece if Wii U scene news yet! The original team behind Uloader for the Wii, has released WUDUSB for the Wii U!
> 
> Full announcement can be found here: www.ul7.com


Instructions unclear, my Wii U caught on fire.
Buy me a new one


----------



## TheZander (Apr 1, 2015)

have you guys realized that if you visit the site on the wii its web exploit for 532


----------



## FPSRussi4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Should have been your announcement of a Smash side-channel attack, that was a joke too.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Its a rick roll that you cant close out of without using the task manager (windows) or killing the process from terminal (linux). April fools everyone! Its all in good fun.


 
Or you could just close the tab if you're using Chrome, the superior web browser...


keven3477 said:


> I believe you need to attach this to your back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 VinsCool, he made it a thing!


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

Fpsrussia117 said:


> Should have been your announcement of a Smash side-channel attack, that was a joke too.


To be fair that might still be possible with a kernel exploit, for gaining sd card access without an IOSU exploit lol. It'd be a pain though, point browser at kernel exploit, once successful boot up sm4sh and run the the sd card exploit to launch some sort of homebrew menu of said sd card...


----------



## FPSRussi4 (Apr 1, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> To be fair that might still be possible with a kernel exploit, for gaining sd card access without an IOSU exploit lol. It'd be a pain though, point browser at kernel exploit, once successful boot up sm4sh and run the the sd card exploit to launch some sort of homebrew menu of said sd card...


 
...You do that.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

TheZander said:


> have you guys realized that if you visit the site on the wii its web exploit for 532


Lmao, how ironic would that be if it were true XD. I have no idea whether it crashes the U browser, never thought to try it . You would need the crash to be exploitable though (if it crashes at all) to tweak it to run unsigned code


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

Fpsrussia117 said:


> ...You do that.


In all seriousness NWPlayer123 has suggested it as a possibility. I dont have the skills for something like that. I was originally just trying to garner interest in such an exploit to see if it was doable


----------



## FPSRussi4 (Apr 1, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> In all seriousness NWPlayer123 has suggested it as a possibility. I dont have the skills for something like that. I was originally just trying to garner interest in such an exploit to see if it was doable


 
Along with the other thing you suggested, I remember. What was it? The thing that didn't work?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 1, 2015)

Fpsrussia117 said:


> Along with the other thing you suggested, I remember. What was it? The thing that didn't work?


Im still learning . This post was just some april fools fun, nothibg more


----------



## FPSRussi4 (Apr 1, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Im still learning . This post was just some april fools fun, nothibg more


Yeah I'm just messing man, it's April Fools, take it easy, it's all good fun, just a joke. Good fun everywhere.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 1, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Or you could just close the tab if you're using Chrome, the superior web browser...
> VinsCool, he made it a thing!


No, you got it all wrong. Chrome used to be superior, but has gotten increasingly bloated. Firefox is the king again  Especially coupled with Fasterfox Lite on the Turbo setting.
Pretty sure you could just close the tab in Firefox too (it doesn't open a message box on top of the window, rather it's a part of the page)


----------

